# Hastur RDTA by Cthulhu MOD



## Alex (1/2/16)

*Hastur RDTA by Cthulhu MOD*
(source) · 15 hours ago




























source: http ://imgur.com/a/oKL2y
reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/43j7cc/hastur_rdta_by_cthulhu_mod/

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (1/2/16)

Nice, I was waiting for the battle of the velocity decks.


----------



## skola (1/2/16)

Looks like a Bellus on steroids. I just hope that the quality on this is much better than the Cthulhu v2.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Salamander (1/2/16)

The Cthulu is a brilliant RTA with the single coil limitation. This looks like a winner!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (1/2/16)

Very cool looking and tank , and the deck seems spacious !


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (1/2/16)

VENDORS!!!!!!!! Save us Now!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (1/2/16)

Wonder how this will compare to the Higo. Hopefully the QC on the first batch will be decent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen (1/2/16)

If somebody does bring this in, please bring in the Hastur V2 RDA as well. I have read great things about it, and it has a BF pin


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (1/2/16)

Looks cool, very simple though, in my opinion.

This all looks like a Bellus cross with a zephyrus v2, and a Crius to top off the mix-breed of tanks. Crius x Zephyrus v2 deck combination. bellus airholes, but huge, and not holey. Crius topfill- without the liftmajiggie <-^-> and probably zephyus ability to hold huge 6ml of liquid.


----------



## Tai (2/10/16)

Ill second @Lushen, someone pkease bring in some more Hastur v2 rda's. Ill take one


----------



## Tai (2/10/16)

Pkease...lol, damn fat fingers.


----------



## Scissorhands (3/10/16)

Am i missing something here?, its basically an aromamiser supreme , without juice flow control? With crius fill port


----------



## skola (4/10/16)

Scissorhands said:


> Am i missing something here?, its basically an aromamiser supreme , without juice flow control? With crius fill port



With that reasoning, isn't any tank just a variation of another tank with an added/missing feature? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (4/10/16)

T


skola said:


> With that reasoning, isn't any tank just a variation of another tank with an added/missing feature?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tuche! Recently the market has been flooded with tanks with a lack of innovation (imo) but then again, you can only reinvent the "wheel" a number of times. . . Im Interested to see if this tank leaks when filling , the combination of a floating deck, large capacity and no JFC worries me, time will tell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (5/10/16)

I just saw this now. Missed the boat on this one, went straight past the radar. Couldn't have been a popular tank..
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/daly-deal/products/hastur-rdta


----------

